# Liquigas-Cannondale becomes Brixia Sport in 2013



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

What to expect for up coming year?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

zamboni said:


> What to expect for up coming year?



So they found a new sponsor  ?!!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

They found a new owner.
Basically Brixia has bought the Liquigas-owned road race organization. Naming- and tech sponsors will be announced in due course.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

So, what will they call it? Brixia-Cannondale?


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

We will see when they announce their tech sponsors. Could be Cannondale or could be something else. Don't think brixia will be in the name because they will want to get a title name.

Also hope they find a title sponsor that is liquigas green :thumbsup:


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

So, what does this mean for Cannondale? Will they still be ridden, just not under the Cannondale team name?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Time will show.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The rumors were a few weeks ago that Cannondale would be a major sponsor, maybe the sole title sponsor... We'll see.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Dan Gerous said:


> The rumors were a few weeks ago that Cannondale would be a major sponsor, maybe the sole title sponsor... We'll see.


That is what I am hoping for. Peter Sagan can be the face of Cannondale road cycling for years to come.


----------



## nick_s_africa (Oct 1, 2010)

MILAN (VN) — Top Italian squad Liquigas-Cannondale will become one of the great Italian-American mixes in 2013, similar to a plate of pasta carbonara. As announced in late August, Paolo Zani’s Brixia Sport will take over the management of the team when Liquigas exits as title sponsor, but there may be a new twist.

*Cannondale appears set to become the new title sponsor in 2013, and may be taking on a 40-percent stake in Brixia Sport. 
*
The other 60 percent will come from Zani, one of Lombardy’s wealthiest businessmen. He was the head of Liquigas Italia until a few years ago, when he retired and handed over the reins to Liquigas Sport president Paolo Del Lago. Zani maintained approximately a 30-percent stake in Liquigas Italia and was all ears early this year when Liquigas’ Dutch parent company SHV Holdings said it wanted out of the team.

Zani stepped in, created Brixia Sport, and saved nearly 65 families from the unemployment line. He will keep Italy’s biggest team going strong, and with what should be an increased American influence. Without Zani, Italy would have only Lampre-ISD, which is tangled in the Mantova doping investigation, in the sport’s first division.

“I’m still talking with many sponsors, but Zani guaranteed the team’s future,” team manager Roberto Amadio told VeloNews recently. “Soon, we’ll name the sponsors and the riders.”

Zani is a little like BMC Racing’s Andy Rihs, who has a lot of money and a big toy to play with. After Liquigas announces its good bye early next month, the door will be open for Cannondale to outline the new scope of its involvement. Officials for Cannondale, based in Connecticut and owned by Canadian company Dorel, were unavailable when reached for comment.

The team’s riders are also quiet. American Ted King, who lives in Lucca, Italy, and re-signed with the squad, told VeloNews only that he had signed with Brixia.

“That’s been published,” said King last week. “So Brixia is the kind of the management company of the team. So I guess there’s the answer. The title sponsor of the team is TBD.”

The team’s 2013 budget is expected to be similar to this year’s, but whatever sponsorship is lacking, Zani will cover. For now, he and Amadio are looking for a second sponsor and are contracting the final two riders to fill their 25 spots.
With Vincenzo Nibali, third in the Tour de France, leaving for Astana, Ivan Basso will be the central pillar. Amidst questions over the team’s future, a number of riders followed Nibali out the door, including set-up man Daniel Oss, top domestique Sylvester Szmyd, and U.S. road champ Timmy Duggan.

“Cycling changes; you have to keep your feet on the ground and think fast when riders leave. We can bank on other riders,” Basso told VeloNews. “In general, the crisis has made it hard to find new sponsors. Zani, with his power, guaranteed our future, though.”

Peter Sagan, winner of the green jersey and three stages at this year’s Tour, will be the team’s star. The 22-year-old is Cannondale’s man, connecting first through the mountain biking world as a U23. Elia Viviani, Moreno Moser and Damiano Caruso will continue to flank the Slovak champion with Oss’ departure.

The team renewed King, its only American, Stefano Agostini, Maciej Bodnar, Paolo Longo Borghini, Federico Canuti, Mauro Da Dalto, Kristjan Koren, Alan Marangoni, Maciej Paterski, Daniele Ratto, Fabio Sabatini, Juraj Sagan, Cristiano Salerno and José Sarmiento. New recruits so far include Cameron Wurf from Champion System and neo-pros Alessandro De Marchi and Matthias Krizek.

While King will likely play the role of sole American on the squad, the team will take on the title of its American bike sponsor. What is unclear at this point is just how much influence the American sponsor will have on what has traditionally been a very Italian squad. Zani has kept the kitchen lights on; now it is time to see what Cannondale and Amadio cook up.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Just sucks that they lost Duggan, Oss, and Nibali. And yes, whomever steps forward...keep the boys in lime green!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

nick_s_africa said:


> MILAN (VN) — Top Italian squad Liquigas-Cannondale will become one of the great Italian-American mixes in 2013, similar to a plate of pasta carbonara. As announced in late August, Paolo Zani’s Brixia Sport will take over the management of the team when Liquigas exits as title sponsor, but there may be a new twist.
> 
> *Cannondale appears set to become the new title sponsor in 2013, and may be taking on a 40-percent stake in Brixia Sport.
> *
> ...



Thanks for the in depth update :thumbsup: !


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Cannondale Pro Cycling is the name! Introducing Cannondale Pro Cycling - YouTube


----------



## sponger78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool:thumbsup:


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

*change the color!!!*



EuroSVT said:


> Just sucks that they lost Duggan, Oss, and Nibali. And yes, whomever steps forward...keep the boys in lime green!


Seems that Liquigas corporate colors are lime green and blue... with Cannondale now taking over the team, and Liquigas out of the picture... Can we now say farewell to lime green? 

I am guessing with Sagan and his future favorite color Green Jerseys, we may be in for a long road of product roll outs including Green... but I for one have had a tough time navigating around Cannondale product purchases with all of this Green!?!?!? Let's bring a new palette to Cannondale's product line.

<Anti-Green rant over>


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

TriSliceRS said:


> Seems that Liquigas corporate colors are lime green and blue... with Cannondale now taking over the team, and Liquigas out of the picture... Can we now say farewell to lime green?
> 
> I am guessing with Sagan and his future favorite color Green Jerseys, we may be in for a long road of product roll outs including Green... but I for one have had a tough time navigating around Cannondale product purchases with all of this Green!?!?!? Let's bring a new palette to Cannondale's product line.
> 
> <Anti-Green rant over>


You don't have to buy a Team Replica bike, loads of other colors in their products but... Green also happens to be Cannondale's corporate color (that's why it's also in Cannondale's other race teams in cyclocross and mountain biking)... But who knows for now?


----------



## CJonesEngr (Jan 9, 2012)

Great news! I do hope they do keep the lime green. Just bought a 2012 SS Team Rep this year.


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> You don't have to buy a Team Replica bike, loads of other colors in their products but... Green also happens to be Cannondale's corporate color (that's why it's also in Cannondale's other race teams in cyclocross and mountain biking)... But who knows for now?


Dan, any color but that blue / red / black!


----------



## Emman8 (Aug 12, 2012)

So is it Brixia Sport/Cannondale Pro Cycling, or just Cannondale Pro Cycling?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Emman8 said:


> So is it Brixia Sport/Cannondale Pro Cycling, or just Cannondale Pro Cycling?


Just Cannondale Pro Cycling.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

As a 'québécois', I was very happy to see two locals getting signed on the team for 2013. I think these guys haven't showed their full potential yet...

Cannondale signs Boily, Boivin and renew with Dallantonia

And I was told that the green would indeed still be featured on the 2013 kits... not sure about the proportions though.


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta thank Dorel Ind. for their financial backing. 

Cannondale FTW!


----------

